# largest 2wd tractor ?



## tw30 (Mar 30, 2010)

TRying to find who made the largest or is cureently making the largest 2 wd tractor .I was hoping the case magnum 335 had a 2wd optoin version .SO far the steiger 2 wd is the largest ive seen but it was never techincally made . I have seen the massey Ferguson which is 180hp and A/C 7080 180 hp. Are there any 200 hp + 2wd tractors ? 


steiger 

350 hp 2wd 










MF 6490 180hp










A/C 7080 (not to many of these )

180 hp pt0 hp i think 210 engine


----------



## tw30 (Mar 30, 2010)

case magnum 220 is 2wd i think the 335 might be to if so there the biggest 2wd


----------



## Serf_NZ (Jan 21, 2008)

I think you might the Upton in Australia was one of bigger 2 wheel drive tractors.

Upton - Tractor & Construction Plant Wiki - The classic vehicle and machinery wiki

Australian Tractors: Indigenous ... - Google Books


----------

